# The Ultimate Workout for Martial Artists



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 9, 2012)

I think the PGA has a great concept here.

http://www.wimp.com/bestworkout/


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 9, 2012)

:lfao: I shall try that tonight


----------

